# Pics of what I've been up to



## Lin (18 Mar 2006)

Just a few pics of what I've been up to since x-mas. Working on a fretwork clock at present...........slow going....
Lin

Cut from aspen........layered and spray painted.






Cut from 1/2" red oak with 3/4" red oak base.





Cut from 6 layers of 3/4" cherry with maple pulls. Bandsaw box is approx. 12.5" long and 6.5" tall.





Cut from 3/4" aspen......layered then shaped and stained/dyed.......glue-up to 1/8" backer. Eagle is 25" wide.


----------



## Chris Knight (18 Mar 2006)

Lin,
First rate work as usual. I particularly like the bandsaw box and eagle.


----------



## Paul Chapman (18 Mar 2006)

Very nice work, Lin.

Paul


----------



## wizer (18 Mar 2006)

wow, i really like that first one Lin, has given me an idea for something.


----------



## gwaithcoed (18 Mar 2006)

Excellent work Lin. I love them.   especially the dragon. 

Alan.


----------



## Waka (18 Mar 2006)

Lin

There all good but I think the box is supurb. thanks for sharing.


----------



## superunknown (18 Mar 2006)

wow. Stunning!


----------



## Jaco (19 Mar 2006)

Excellent work Lin!
   

Like the dragon. And the box.
Phil


----------



## CHJ (19 Mar 2006)

Great finish on those *Lin*, the contouring on the Box and Eagle make them my favorites, the wood choices on the Eagle work well, enough of a difference to show form but not too much to look artificial.

What do you do with all your spare time :?: :lol:


----------



## dedee (19 Mar 2006)

Excellant Lin, and only since Xmas - are you slacking :wink: :lol: 

Andy


----------



## devonwoody (19 Mar 2006)

That's a good girl :wink:  :wink:


----------



## Anonymous (19 Mar 2006)

Nice work Lin and fast too :shock: 

I particularly like the one labelled 'Cut from 6 layers of 3/4" cherry with maple pulls. Bandsaw box is approx. 12.5" long and 6.5" tall. '


----------



## Lin (19 Mar 2006)

Thanks for all the nice comments on my work. Glad I could peak some ideas with the logo........The customer for that piece is a big "Titans" fan and was very pleased with what I came up with for the logo. The layering on it makes the piece special. The outer white is 3/8" and each layer after that goes up by 1/8". He's asking for another piece to be done with the lettering "Tennessee Titans" now. Off to the drawing board again...
The bandsaw box is the first large one that I've tried. I've done a few that were one and two drawers........Between shaping that box and the eagle.........I was dreaming about sawdust...........lol Thank goodness for the dust collector.........
Chase...........spare time? What is that? I'm booked on orders till June at present. My normal lull after x-mas did not happen this year....Nice for business but no time for me......... :wink: 
All work and no play makes Lin a dull girl............right now I'm pretty dull... :lol: 
Lin


----------



## CHJ (19 Mar 2006)

Lin":3odblbtf said:


> ...snip...
> All work and no play makes Lin a dull girl............right now I'm pretty dull... :lol:
> Lin



As long as your blades are sharp you will make a good _Pare_  .


----------



## Les1693 (19 Mar 2006)

Very nice indeed. It's tempted me to put a scroll saw on my to-buy list.

Any chance of of posting a picture of the bandsaw box with the drawers open.

Cheers
Les


----------



## Lin (19 Mar 2006)

Here you go Les. I did take one pic of it with two of the drawers open before I delivered it. I used the green spray type flocking inside the drawers. Just realized when looking at the preview of this pic.....I must have used 7 layers deep of 3/4" on this one....It's bad when you get old and the memory goes....isn't it? :roll: 
Lin


----------



## Gill (19 Mar 2006)

Very nice projects, Lin, especially the bandsawn box. It's good to see that you still dabble in wood occasionally :wink:   .

What sort of flocking did you use for the drawers? It doesn't look like the spray on stuff to me (but there again, I wouldn't know anyway).

Gill

PS Les - you just missed a Diamond AF-24VS that went on Ebay for £100. I didn't \/ .


----------



## Lin (19 Mar 2006)

Gill. I used the flocking made by Donjer......I guess saying spray on isn't the correct term. I didn't cut loose with the $$ for the air assist thing that you can buy for applying the fibers.........so I use the tube wityh the pump and twist method to spray them onto the colored adhesive. Stuff works great though and adds a bit of elegance to the piece that I feel the felt I used at first on my scrolled boxes just can't match up to. I like the feel of it. It's soft to the touch like suede and no lines to be seen. I guess I'm an ad for the product.....I use it and like what it does. Need to order another color besides the red and green that I have.......They carry a burgandy that peaks my interest.
Lin


----------



## Alf (20 Mar 2006)

Lin":3twsxm32 said:


> Gill. I used the flocking made by Donjer......


This stuff?

Nice stuff, Lin. I must admit the amount of sanding required has always stayed my hand when it comes to bandsawn boxes... 

Cheers, Alf


----------



## Lin (20 Mar 2006)

Alf, That's it exactly....I bought the "kit" plus another color a couple years ago......Still have plenty left to do many more boxes....I have done approx. three bandsaw boxes and six scrolled boxes with it. Great stuff.
As far as the sanding goes. I'm also a firm believer in "Timberwolf" bandsaw blades. Have tried a couple other brands but none compare to the "Timberwolf". The cut is rather smooth off the saw. Using these blades I have less sanding to do on the cut areas inside. I use an ocillating sander, pneumatic sander, and a bow sander to do the bandsaw boxes............of course nothing beats good ole elbow grease and hand sanding is a must on them. The pneumatic has helped me in the process since I bought it. Less elbow grease and time used on them now. 
Lin


----------



## Woodmagnet (20 Mar 2006)

Nice work Lin =D> =D>


----------

